# found pigeon cant fly,



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi pigeon lovers, i posted here a few years back about a lost racing pigeon and you were helpful so i,m back again to ask for more help and advice regarding another pigeon. I found it today when i was out with my dog and as my dog got closer it was walking quickly away whereas it,s mate(the male...i think as it was much bigger) was able to fly away but he still watched me when i tried to get near the bird. So i took my dog home and went looking and couldnt find it....i,v been up and down all night and then as my partner took the dog out he found it on some steps shielding from the wind....9 hours after i had first seen it. Now i have her in a big box with a blanket and some water and seed. She can walk ok but her wing isnt working I think at the moment she is in a bit of shock so i,m leaving her be for the night as it,s nearly 1am here in the UK. I noticed poops and they look white whith a chunk of green...is that ok? She isnt shutting her eyes and seems alert enough. No feet injuries. Wing looks a bit bent though...like when she flaps it,s not straightening out like the other. In the morning i will be able to have a better look but i,m just not sure what to do. I have twice taken wood pigeons to my local PDSA and my friend said they would have probably put them to sleep as they are a charity run vet and wouldnt save a pigeon but i called and they told me the RSPB came for it...was i being told that just to make me feel better..i dont know. I would be really thankful for any advice and what i should do in the morning. She just let me stroke her without flinching much so she seems calmer than she did a little while ago


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

tried to edit that to mention she isnt a wood pigeon but a feral street one.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

others will be along to help.

I do know that heat is important. Do you have a heating pad you could put under her with setting at low and towel over it? Also let her have opportunity to move off heat if she wants.

Sounds like she's hydrated. But, mixing a pint of water w/pinch of sugar and pinch of salt, mixing til dissolved and give some luke warm in small dish might also help.


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

Many thanks for that... I have a hot water bottle and i,ll give her the water solution.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

suzie said:


> Many thanks for that... I have a hot water bottle and i,ll give her the water solution.


be sure and put a towel over hot water bottle so it's not too hot... 

hope she will be OK...do you have any seeds for tomorrow?

Thank you for rescueing her! I bet she appreciates too! Do you have an Avian Vet around to have her checked or a rehabber? Anyone??


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi suzie,

Thanks for your compassion and concern over the well being of this feralpigeon.
Have you actually pulled the wing out in extension to see if the bird is able to retract it?

fp


----------



## BrianNAmy (Nov 2, 2003)

How is she holding the wing when she walks? Is it drooping or held tight against her like the other?

She might not like this, but try to give her a bit of a checkup. Feel along the working wing and then compare the injured one. Feel for any lumps or abnormailities that you don't notice on the functional wing.

Wet the feathers down a bit with a warm wet towel and then take a look at the skin below the feathers on that wing. Look for any discoloration greenish in color or even blood.

If you don't notice any lumps, breaks or bruising on the wing, then try extending it gently and seeing how stiff it feels. The injury might be farther up on the body and not the actual wing itself.

If you still see nothing, check along her body on that side and along her back for any lumps, cuts or bruises. Lift her up in your hands, cupping both wings with her head towards you. Tilt her forward and backwards then look at her tail. If it shifts positions as you move it means there's no spinal injury at least.

Chances are after a couple days the healing process would have started already so you might not be able to do anything outright. If her wing is drooping at all you can bandage it against her body and hope that it heals in a normal position (worked for our feral, Puffy). 

If nothing seems wrong, offer her a warm, dark, cozy corner (box on a heating pad with a towel on the bottom) to hide in for a while and keep checking in on her. The injury might be internal or too slight to notice and time will be the best cure.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Suzie,

Thank you for rescuing the pigeon. Sorry to be negative but he RSPB don't do bird rescue and would turn up their noses at a pigeon. The RSPCA treats them as vermin and puts them down. For the PDSA you have to have an animal registered and a vet that is registered too. (We rcently lost the PDSA vet here).

However, there are vets that will treat pigeons but you have to ring around.

I have found a number of pigeons that were unable to fly in the city centre, one was living under one of those refreshment caravans and as far as I remember all but 2 recovered the ability to fly . One of the ones that didn't fly again was taped up by an avian vet.

If the wing is drooping I will tape it into position with with white self adhesive support bandage from Boots. I wrap it once round the body, firmly enough to hold the wing in its normal position but not so tightly that it would interfere with breathing or cause the joint to stiffen through immobility.

Cynthia


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi again, i,m sorry i havent posted back until now. I spent all day yesterday trying to get an avian vet and then try to organise transport. I managed to take the pigeon to an animal hospital and a specialist vet had a look at it today and called me to come pick it up as there was no obvious breaks, lumps or swelling. I had to call them twice to get them to inderstand i wasnt just handing the bird in for them to deal with it and that i would be happy to pay for any treatment it may need. They basically said to me today was that it seems fine exept it cant fly, they also wanted to give me a number for somewhere to take it but im scared to let them have it in case they put it to sleep. So i have her in an old cage at home...it,s actually a big guinea pig/rabbit cage but she can stretch out and walk around. I,m reading through your helpful replies and i would say that she is holding one wing slightly higher than the other and i know it,s been suggested about taping her up but i dont think i,m confident enough to know exactly how to and i thought the vet may have done that but no. They told me to see how she was after a few days and to call that number and they may help me with x-rays? I dont know much about pigeion care but am i being fobbed off? Its not like her wing is drooping but if you can imagine as if she is holding it up against herself. I can hear her shaking about and she can walk ok. How do i begin to know i,m caring for her the right way....if she cant fly but is ok i could keep her but i,d need to do my research so ANY advice would be great..many thanks for reading and all your feedback on this.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

There are arthritic processes that they can get where the first thing that happens is they get real reluctant to fly. As it progresses, you can start feeling a puffiness about a joint of the wing and that can be any of the three: the shoulder, the elbow or the equivalent of the wrist. Of them, the shoulder is actually the hardest to detect it in.

Sometimes, when they get that, you may see them standing looking a tad out of balance as if they're holding the bad wing out just a bit. You can see that if you look straight on to 'em, front and center. The forward fold of the bad wing will just seem to set out a bit farther away from the breast than the other one. Also, if you see them stretch their wings upward, it'll seem like the bad wing isn't extending as far as the good wing. Sometimes, in order to get them to do just that, you can hold them away from the area that you've been keeping them and that they've learned to think of as their new temporary home. They will think about jumping off of your hand and if you've spaced it right, they'll almost but not quite do it. You can see the reluctance to fully extend and spread the bad wing at that point.

Anyhow, if that's what it is then the usual fix is an appropriate antibiotic, which can be a little fun as it's very much not easy to know what the causative agent is for sure. Even a vet would have a hard time with that one. I don't think I've had one of those that didn't respond to Baytril but it has a been a long haul (~3 months) for the worst of them.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So, I guess I'm saying that since you can't tell whether it's a light injury versus a disease process that you're going to need to start feeling the bird's wing joints on both sides for comparison every day and see if any swelling starts coming up. If it does, then you can suspect a disease and try to acquire some Baytril (Enrofloxacin) or something like that.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Suzie,

Thanks for rescuing this little one.

I was thinking it may be helpful, if possible, to post some pictures of this bird as they may be useful in making a better determination for him.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I had a bird in my loft a couple of years ago that all of the sudden couldn't fly. I never knew what happened but assumed that she hit a perch or something. I saw her try to go into the aviary one day, which is only about 8 inches high and she didn't make it. I picked her up, held her by her feet and "dropped" her in the air, and she never even raised her wings. ( I didn't drop her, I had her in my hand, just to see if she would flap her wings. ) I put her in a breeding pen by herself. Every morning I would put her in the floor so she could get out in the aviary and at night I would put her up on the shelf to roost. I did this for a week and then one night I went out to get her off the floor and she was already up on the shelf. I put her back in the loft and she was fine after that.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

It would be helpful if you could, to post pictures of the bird. Also, if you have 
this capability, it would also be good to take a couple of pictures of the bird's
droppings. It could be illness related, there are a few things that may make them reluctant to fly, or could just be a sprain that will desensitize w/some
time healing and getting R&R. 

Also, sometimes, they do just hold one wing higher than the other yet are fully functional flyers...so even though a wing may be lower than the other, if the bird is still alert and easily can take to flight, I don't get concerned. Yours isn't
of course, but maybe one wing being lower than the other is not where the health crisis lies for the bird. Again, pictures would be helpful. Hopefully you can get access to a digital camera.  

fp


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

Thank you all for advice, Pidgey your post says it better than i could but she is as you have described in your post. I did take pictures of her today but cant actually upload them myself...i,ll get my other half to do it ASAP. I have had her out of her home and she walked around ok but just slightly off balance with the wing but she does try to extend it and it doesnt fully...it seems as though her shoulder of the bad wing is up bit...not as definate as a point but maybe a bump of sorts?... At the moment she seems quiet and when i peek in she is perched up on her water dish not asleep.....birds need a perch dont they...i wouldnt know where to start with a cage so if she is mine for good i need to ask a lot of questions on here. HA HA...you all seem to love pigeons very much and i cant believe the way some people act as if they are vermin! I was going to make an appointment with another vet..also i have given Baytril a lot over the years to my rodents so maybe if i go to another vet i can ask if she needs some. I found an exellent vet who saved my hamster by giving her a hysterectomy and she lasted a good while after that and the local vet i seen just gave me baytril and as it go,s by weight of the hammy...the fool mis-calculated and gave her 10 times the dose. This practice takes it seriously when you bring in a rodent so i know they have an avian vet certain days as well as a rodentologist...i mean that vet took the time to show me digital pictures of the surgery so i really respected that. I have had a busy couple of days but i promise to post pics. Thank you once again for the time you have taken to reply to me.


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

*Pigeon Pics*

Here are a few pictures of the pigeon. If you can see her right wing seems forward from the other and a bit lower down. If you look from above it isnt tight to her body as her other wing. She seems ok apart from this so she will see an avian vet on Monday and we shall see what they say. I went to a pigeon supply shop and got her some pigeon mix and grit (Kilpatricks is the brand) it says just to leave it in a bowl and she is pecking away at that and the seed and making a mess I thimk i read on here somewhere about getting a house brick for a perch? I will take some other pictures of the cage she is in later and you can see if it should be ok for her...how do they like to sleep...should i have anything else in there to make her more comfortable? Many thanks for any advice. I was also wondering if i should sit her cage near the window so she can have a look at other pigeons that sit on my window ledge ?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Suze,

Yes, this wing is definitely forward from the other wing in addition to drooping.
It looks more like an injury than Paratyphoid though. Did you notice any boils
on the wing joints under the feathers?

The cage should have enough room for the pigeon to stretch it's wings fully
and "helicopter' when it wants to. The brick is fine for perching and may help
w/the toenails--I must say that I have a couple w/a cynder block for a perch
that I still need to trim the toes on, but this may vary w/individual birds. Yes, I'd put the cage somewhere that the bird enjoys, so as long as s/he
seems to enjoy seeing the other pigeons and doesn't get upset/frustrated by it, then go for it. 

Kilpatricks is the brand that I have purchased locally at the place I get my pigeon mix and will be fine. I'm glad you are getting the pij seen by an avian
vet for the wing and hoping they don't have a problem treating your new
friend. Sure is a sweet looking pij.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Suze,

Pigeons like to perch on things like bricks. That is because their ancestors lived in caves and on cliffs.

She looks a sweet little thing.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Can she stretch the wing back, extend it outwards sideways or rotate the wing upwards almost over her back on her own? The reason that I ask is because I'd almost think that the humerus was broken and had shortened up. The humerus is the same as our upper arm. Given the folding of the sections when the wing is in repose, you can sometimes tell if something's broken by way of where it's sitting. Here's a link to skeletal drawings so that you can see how the wing bones look underneath it all:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Can you take and post pictures from dead straight over the bird and square, directly on the bad side (from the side)? Also, do the wingtips match up or is one forward and one back?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

To tell the truth, the bird that I had that was similar to that (one shoulder forward and one back) actually had a collapsed shoulder on the side that was further back on the same side. It was the exact same presentation as this one, by the way. She couldn't lift that wing up past shoulder level even though she could extend it outward to the side. What eventually happened was that the shoulder solidified into one solid mass and she can't rotate the humerus at all. She can still wing flip you with that side, though.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If the coracoid on the bird's *left* side was broken and the shoulder collapsed, then it would tend to rotate the wingtip upward, move the wrist back (what you're seeing) and also rotate the wrist slightly downward, too. The wrist that you see is the curve of a folded wing that is forward of the base of the neck/top of chest. It's actually the carpometacarpus in the pictures (for the most part).

So, what can she do with her left wing? Can she lift it up and move it over her back at all? Does she ever stretch it?

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Welcome Suzie*

Hello Suzie,

Many of us here at PT have started out on the same path as you: with a found pigeon needing help, and us not knowing much about pigeons except that they are smaller than chickens.

I am right now in an almost identical situation: I found a pigeon who can't fly, has a drooping right wing with no apparent injury to the wing.

I saw her alone on the ground at a bus stop, knew right away she was probably in trouble because she had no tail feathers (she looked like half a pigeon with two wings projecting far behind, dropped some seed. 

When she came closer, I saw from above definitely no tail feathers at all, many feathers of the inner left wing missing, an area the size of my little finger on her back between the wings bald, missing feathers. 

A male appeared from nowhere (from the tree above) roo-cooed, appeared to try to straddle her from the back, and proceeded to peck her on the bald spot of her back. She kept going for the seeds (millet, or _Hirse_ in German). 

I grabbed her up after she ate a bit, the male and one or two others (I wans't paying ajtention to them) had backed off as I slowly bent over. I was a bit too rough in grabbing her for my tastes, but it was that or nothing. 

At home I weighed her on a battery=powered digital kitchen scale (reading in 1-gram increments) to see that she weighed 232 grams. She should have weighed closer to 300. My adult male rescue *Wieteke *weighs 310-340 grams, and I grabbed and cleaned another (neighbor) pigeon today who had French-fry oil on him, or something, giving him a "nineteen-fifties" slicked-back look whom I weighed at 386 grams.

She "gurrs" and now pecks at my hands after watching Wieteke attack my hands. I have named her either Stellie" after _Bus Haltestelle_ (bus halt or stopping place) or Osk-gurr. My wife will probably come up with a nicer name if she winds up unreleasable.

She eats a lot, poops look good, and she now weighs 265 grams, and increase of 30 grams after no apparent increase the first two days. 

She is anxious to remain in her small pet carrier. Wieteke, when I feed him, claims her place as his nesting territory, even though he lives outdoors. She fell over on her side today in her hurry to go in, and couldn't right herself. The droopy right wing looks normal, nice feathers. The left wing, missing many feathers from the radius and ulna part of the wing , looks wose, but she has tried o wing-slap me sevral times with the left wing. 

Her spirit is good. I suspect she may have been attacked by a falcon (maintained by the ciy of Cologne for pigeon "control"), and, being unable to fly and be quick enough among a flock of thirty to fifty others to go after scarce food, is starving and subsequently is very weak. 

Good luck with your beautiful pigeon. By he way, I had a grandfather from London, and a great(?) grandmother from Scotland. Many years ago. I'm from Texas.

After looking again at your pictures a second time after reading Pidgey's post, I can also state that Osk-gurr holds both wings forward the same degree (her wing tips are equally far back to the rear). Gotta go, wife's calling. 

Larry


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, if the bird's left wing is the real problem, then the right wing may be drooping because the bird's in bad shape, healthwise. I've gotten several birds that were drooping both wings due to sickness and just plain being worn out. If it's been in your care for awhile, has been eating and drinking well and is well-rested (which is sometimes difficult until they get used to the new environment), then you'd tend to think that he's sick with something. Anyhow, it can be tricky since this one could go either way.

Pidgey


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Cute little bird and already house-broken!  
Good luck with her.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> ..........If it's been in your care for awhile, has been eating and drinking well and is well-rested (which is sometimes difficult until they get used to the new environment), then you'd tend to think that he's sick with something. Anyhow, it can be tricky since this one could go either way.
> 
> Pidgey


A bird w/an injury that hasn't been addressed would continue to be symptomatic dependant on the injury. Many times a wing sprain/strain will take many weeks or more to reach a level that is more or less asymptomatic. A dislocation, break or fracture would/may continue to produce the appearance of a bird who holds their wing abnormally dependant on the precise nature of the injury regardless of days w/the rescuer and food and water intake. Anyway, guess we'll find out in a bit if the bird is sick or injured, although what does come to mind is that birds frequently are health impaired when an injury occurs. Though this could be with one of the 'host-equilibrium' illnesses that are common to pigeons as a group such as Trichomoniasis or Coccidiosis.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Judging by the pictures showing one wing back and one forward, I'd say that it is an injury. I just can't tell from the pictures which wing is injured. The one that's further forward seems to be hanging down. If the one that's forward isn't structurally damaged, then it may be hanging down due to fatigue or illness. If it's damaged (broken bones) then you have to wonder what would do that. 

I was wondering if they (the non-avian vets) were looking at the wrong wing. Breaking the coracoid of the opposite wing would, ironically, leave it in a more natural-looking position if the bird's actually sick besides and letting the wings hang down a little bit. Pattie Cakers looked just like that when I got her.

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I asked about the boils as one initial speculation of illness was put forward suggesting Paratyphoid. There doesn't appear to be wing boils visible in the 
pictures, this in addition to how the wing is being held is why I said it seemed to be injury related. If there is an illness associated w/the injury, it's safe to say that frequently an injury follows an impaired state of health as we frequently see on the board. Some of the more common of the impaired states of health being the 'host-equilibrium' Canker and Coccidiosis illnesses.

From this post:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=188066&postcount=16

"She seems ok apart from this so she will see an avian vet on Monday and we shall see what they say. "

Sounds as though it indeed will be an avian vet and the appointment has yet to have happened. 

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

suzie said:


> Hi again, i,m sorry i havent posted back until now. I spent all day yesterday trying to get an avian vet and then try to organise transport. *I managed to take the pigeon to an animal hospital and a specialist vet had a look at it today and called me to come pick it up as there was no obvious breaks, lumps or swelling.* I had to call them twice to get them to inderstand i wasnt just handing the bird in for them to deal with it and that i would be happy to pay for any treatment it may need. They basically said to me today was that it seems fine exept it cant fly, they also wanted to give me a number for somewhere to take it but im scared to let them have it in case they put it to sleep. So i have her in an old cage at home...it,s actually a big guinea pig/rabbit cage but she can stretch out and walk around. I,m reading through your helpful replies and i would say that she is holding one wing slightly higher than the other and i know it,s been suggested about taping her up but i dont think i,m confident enough to know exactly how to and i thought the vet may have done that but no. They told me to see how she was after a few days and to call that number and they may help me with x-rays? I dont know much about pigeion care but am i being fobbed off? Its not like her wing is drooping but if you can imagine as if she is holding it up against herself. I can hear her shaking about and she can walk ok. How do i begin to know i,m caring for her the right way....if she cant fly but is ok i could keep her but i,d need to do my research so ANY advice would be great..many thanks for reading and all your feedback on this.


I was referring to this post.
Pidgey


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

hi there and thank you for all the replies. I put her up to the window today and it seemed to stress her a bit, she was jumping at the cage when she seen the sky and actually fell over with her wing being out of balance. My partner looked at the skeleton and thought it was an injury to the humerous or coracoid?... the right wing...the one nearest in the picture thats drooping. She can move it but i wouldnt say she,s able to extend it. It only moves very slightly from her body. The first few nights she would be on alert all the time but now i peek in and she will be asleep or down resting. The appointment for the avian vet is Monday at 5.30 so i am really hoping they take it seriously as the last vet didnt have an actual consultation with me they just left it overnight and had a look the next day and called me to pick it up so i am not sure how thorough they were? She is getting nosey too. She keeps on peeking round as i have part covered the cage and she streches her neck and head to see whats going on. I will upload some more pictures soon so you can see her house and tell me if it,s ok.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

So she moves her left wing okay? Have you seen her extend it up, back, to the side or anything like that? It wouldn't be the coracoid on the right side--it'd just about have to be the humerus to move the wing forward like that. That's why I was hoping for a picture taken from dead over the top of the bird and somewhat square.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Of course, there may be another possibility. Something about that picture has been nagging me for days now and I finally put it together--it looks like the fold of the wrist is held closely, almost tightly, to the body. Broken wings don't generally do that. I have a rescue in my loft that started out with a drooping wing and it kept tightening up. It'd be about like when a person holds their arm folded with the elbow tightly to the body and the wrist pressed to the chest. For awhile, I tried physical therapy to loosen it up but it just got progressively more frozen despite my efforts. I later came to believe that it was a neurological thing, like nerve damage where the motor nerves come out of the vertebrae. The wing is rolled downward around the chest now and the feathers are chopped short so he won't step on them for coming up on a year now. 

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Funny you should mention that, as I'm babysitting a wild pigeon for my rehabber friend, while she is on vacation, and it sounds like the same type of injury.

The wing looks like it was actually crushed down at the shoulder and wrapped around the chest, it is frozen that way. I tried clipping the wing because she trips over it with her one leg, when she walks, but it didn't help....I'm thinking a wing amputation might be in order, as it is right infront of her leg. I just don't know if that would mess up her balance, I better leave it up to Doreen.

She is such a cute little bird and would do well as a floor walker, as it is pittiful for her to have to be locked up all her life.I have to keep an eye on her when she is out in the aviary, as sometimes she falls and gets that foot tangled up in the wing and she can't get up again.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Good luck at the vets. And thank you for claiming the pigeon as yours. I once had to physically grab back a pigeon when the vet handed it to an assistant with the sinister comment of "do what you usually do".

Hopefully the avian vet will be able to establish whether she can't fly because of bruising, dislocation or break.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Treesa,

I taped the wing to the tail for awhile but that doesn't work well because the front is so far down. I eventually took scissors to the flights on that side and cut them down to where they weren't a problem anymore. He has a little trouble with the leg on that side, too. I had to make a ramp up to the water because he couldn't successfully jump the six inches up. He kinda' steps real high with that leg on that side.

Cynthia,

Didja' give that vet what for? Don't see how you could have avoided it. What became of the bird?

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Treese, possible just a "part" wing amputation? Sounds like the pij would be happier without that wing getting in the way of walking.

I know we have had members who mentioned pijies with one complete wing amputation who are able to do well...of course, then there is Mr. Squeaks, with his half wing. When my vet first took off the bandage, before the wing amputation, Squeaks' wing started drooping badly and he looked so awkward. He never started "healing" until the amputation was performed.

Wish the best for the pij!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Didja' give that vet what for? Don't see how you could have avoided it. What became of the bird?


She was an avian vet so must have known what she was doing. There is no guarantee that taping a wing will enable a pigeon to fly again, often they need surgery for that. The vet suggested having the wing X-rayed and pinning it, but said that even so the pigeon would be unreleasable. I didn't want to risk having him anaesthesised as I had recently lost one during surgery.

The pigeon in question was Sumo, he had a happy year in the aviary, mated with a pigeons.biz rescue (Baby from Andover) and died quietly on his nest in December while I was in hospital. The post mortem results only showed a pleural effusion so my vet thinks it was a heart attack.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Treese, possible just a "part" wing amputation? Sounds like the pij would be happier without that wing getting in the way of walking


I usually refer to my Jose as having a wing amputated, but there is a little bit of wing left.

One of Helen's rescues had his flights trimmed because he kept tripping over his wing. She gave him to me and when he came through his first moult I found the wing had stopped trailing. He can't fly but he has had no further trouble with the wing.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pidgey,

That bird sounds like it has almost an identical injury/handicap to this one. Perhaps if I snip it a bit shorter it might help, but I don't want to get too close to the quick. The bird would absolutely be able to walk normal without any limitation if there was a a wing amputation, partial or other. I guess Doreen is so extremely busy, she hasn't had a chance will all her incoming rehabs, I just hate to see the poor thing walking like this. 

mr. squeaks,

Thanks for the info on the partial wing amputation, perhaps that would be best. I appreciate your thoughts on it, as I have not had to do that with my two wing injured birds. One has limited mobility, the other does well with just the wing cut short, but it is a totally different type of injury then this little feral has.


Thanks Cynthia,

I will try to cut it a bit shorter. She has been kept in a small cage before I got her and I have allowed her to be inside the aviary, she really enjoys it, except that limp. She tried to bathe and nearly toppled over in the water, I don't leave her out there without supervision.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, with Squeaks, Dr. Burke had no choice. Squeaks had TWO surgeries, in which Isoflurane was used.

When I first had Squeaks' wing examined, Dr. B. thought that he could just clean and bandage. Further exam showed much more extensive damage, which he showed me.

I agreed to surgery...then came healing or so we thought. Wrong. Long story short, Squeaks ended up needing an amputation. Once done, he was a changed bird...for the BETTER!

Not many pijies get TWO surgeries in their lifetime! 

Of course, Squeaks, my cats and I are now bound for life...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Squeaks,

In Mr. Squeaks' case, it sounds more like the tissue was so bad off that it was going to rot off, as if the circulatory system of the wing was badly damaged or horrific infection had messed up enough that there was no hope. In Jag's case, all the wing tissue's just fine and always was. Might be the same with Treesa's bird. It is kinda' difficult shearing feathers off in the right place, but it's easier to see what you're doing and when you're getting close by wetting the feathers where you're looking with Dawn dish-soapy water. That makes everything far easier to see. Of course, blood feathers are another story--you don't want to cut those off. Jag actually managed the molt on his own by stepping on the growing blood feathers himself and breaking them off. It did bleed, but it worked out without my help.

Pidgey


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Starting new thread regarding Osk-gurr mentioned in Post # 22 above*

Hello Pidgey and others,

Im going to start a new thread regarding the pigeon I rescued, Osk-gurr, mentioned in Post # 22 above. 

Spent most of Sunday making web-cam video of Osk-gurr, and trying to upload it. Didn't succeed in Web-Shots, but succeeded eventually in Google Videos.

Busy today with my doc. Will finish new thread posting tomorrow with more details.

Larry


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi everyone again, Well i enjoyed reading all the replies again and knew you would be anxious to know how she got on at the vet. She has a broken humerus, Pidgey you mentioned that in your post. Due to the first vet not diagnosing a break the soft tissue around the broken bone has started to fuse the bone back together. Her wing is now taped up to be left on for five days. She has medication as well. I will list it at the end . He also said she has parasite so has given me something for that, it,s quite common but i cant remember the name now. He couldnt understand why the first vet couldnt have told me that. Apparently he has amputated pigeons for another client who takes in injured ferals. I was really pleased with the consultation and he seemed hopeful although he did say that the wing may never really be strong and she could even need some physio for it but we will just have to see. She is to get metacam( .2ml daily, my cat gets this for patella luxation) and Septrin(.15ml twice daily) and collo cal d (.25ml once a day). He was an exellent vet, even the way he held her and dealt with us was really professional and caring. I am just about to upload the pictures so i,ll post them shortly. Larry good luck to you with Osk-gurr.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Suzie, I'm glad you were able to bring your rescue to someone competent,
sounds as though they were paying attention to your bird's needs and best
interests. Did he say he was treating for coccidiosis? Also curious if he did
Ivermectin while there at the office if you remember? 

I'm glad your pij is getting Metacam for pain and hopefully at this late date, the
taping will have some beneficial results, although this bird may well not be a 
strong enough flyer to be released after R&R.

fp


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

FP yes he is treating her for coccidiosis....thank you, i couldnt remember, I am not sure what Invermectin is?...is this a wormer? as he did do that. We have just given her the medication and although tricky we managed. Here are a few pictures of her.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Assuming that he did a fecal it means that he found coccidiosis at levels higher 
than what would be considered the host-equilibrium state and that the percentage of the organisms in the slide were within the range of a disease
state. Yes, Ivermectin is a wormer. So the bird most likely was ill and had 
an accident from a disease generated impaired state of health.

That's a pretty funny expression on the pij's face, like she knows your trying
to help w/the wing wrap but she's not sure that she's into it, lol. Anyway, 
thanks again for rescuing her, she is just such a sweetie.

fp


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a cutie, Suzie! 

Do you know if she is a hen? Could be a male! 

Have you decided on a name yet?

Mr. Squeaks and I send our very best for a successful recovery and a long life!

Do keep us updated!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That vet certainly knows what he is talking about. That is a very nice wing wrap, comfortable and effective and he has recommended that it stay in place 5 days only . Any longer could make the joint ankylose.

We have a link to a wing wrap in pigeons.biz but that one specifically states that the wrap in not to be used for a pigeon with a broken humerus.

Cynthia


----------



## suzie (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi again Just wanted to let you all know about Pigeon....i havent a name yet...was thinking Daisy or Polly?...Anyway she had her wing wrap off on friday and i have had her out walking around the floor but she cant fly still. She can only hold the wing up so high. I have pictures to post later so you can see how the wing looks. she has made that coo sound..what does this mean when they do that? Also she puffs up really big to clean her feathers. she looks as big as a chicken..ha ha! Is there anything i can give her as a treat? I have been giving her the odd bit of pancake. I was also wondering in order for her to be happy how long out of her cage would she need each day as i,m finding that part the most difficuly. I only have a one bed flat and my old cat spends all her time in my room and i have a year old pup who takes up a lot of time and has loads of energy to burn. she has been banished to the hall while pigeon got a walk but she whines at the door and it can startle her at times. I think i will take her back to the vet as he did mention physio. i just wondered if it,s for the best if i kept her or tried to find somewhere more adapted for her? I have grown attached to her but dont want her to be miserable in a cage all the time. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They need a couple of hours a day free flight time, for body and soul  . They sell some fairly large collapsable dog cages over here that are very roomy. If
that idea isn't 'grabbing you', you could convert your bathroom into a pigeon
sanctuary and put a couple of shelves up on the wall, one for food and water and the other for hanging out and sleeping. Doesn't sound like there are lots of options short maybe of anti-gravity boots for the dog or cat and give them the 
run of the ceiling  .

fp


----------

